# Jag gets two agility titles!!!



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag completed his Novice Agility Prefered and Novice Jumpers Prefered on Friday. We moved up to Open and got one leg in each of Open Jumpers and Open Standard. 

We are going to go to regular standard and Jumpers for 2014. Jag is being run by my agility instructor - Joan Meyer - due to my health issues.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YEAH! Big congrats to you and Jag!!! great pics


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Great pictures too!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! :happyboogie:

Lee


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations.....I know your proud, as well you should be...quite an accomplishment.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Fantastic and great pics!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I love the last picture. He looks like he's having a great time!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WEll done! From looking at his jumping pictures he won't have any trouble with full height!

Good luck!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Will you have to start at Novice again in the regular class?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!! That is such a great accomplishment!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

kbella999 said:


> Congratulations! Will you have to start at Novice again in the regular class?


Yes, because it is considered a different class and a different title. But that is good, so that he loearns to make the tight turns at the new height.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!! Nice photos, too.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! Nice looking dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice training. good job Jag.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Nice rear cross on the second picture!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Bravo

GSD's awesome athletes 


Great pics


----------



## zeusy (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: Daphne & Jag. The pictures are great!


----------

